# Lake LX 140 All-weather shoes?



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

' saw these for a good price but can't find any reviews. For those who's got/use them, please chime in and let me know how they hold up below 40deg temps and sizing fit? I wear 42 Eu on Sidi, Shimano and Exustar. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks, folks....


----------



## jroden (Aug 2, 2007)

i just got a pair and will wear them out for cross practice tonight. I thought they were more of a winter shoe, but they seem to be more waterproof than super insualted for cold weather. I think they will be useful, but not so sure about cold weather use


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

jroden said:


> i just got a pair and will wear them out for cross practice tonight. I thought they were more of a winter shoe, but they seem to be more waterproof than super insualted for cold weather. I think they will be useful, but not so sure about cold weather use


 Hey, thanks for chiming in. 'would be awesome if you can post your findings. And how about the fit? Theres an ebay add that says "it's a half size bigger than labeled". It looks like a neoprene booty wrapped in a sandal. I use neoprene booties when surf in the winter. Again, I'll appreciate any follow-ups..


----------



## jroden (Aug 2, 2007)

mine is a size 45 and seems to run a bit narrow and in general tight, though I usually ride a size 44 in a normal cycling shoe, so they do seem to run tight, or at least narrow. 

Your assessment is correct, it seems to be a neophreme bootie in a sandal. 

They seem like they will be good for many days, but I wouldn't overpay for them, I think I spent $50 on mine. They are not winter shoes, which is what I wanted, something for riding on the roads in cold snowy weather, but they will be useful for other crap weather that I ride in, so I'll keep them. 

I think for many riders these would be a great option for real sloppy conditions or even races


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

awesome! I have narrow feet so that should work. It's about that $50 on ebay w/ free shipping so I'll take the risk. I was looking at winter shoe covers but they didn't look durable enough for the roots, rocks etc where I ride and they cost about the same if not more. Thanks again....


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

BTW, let me know how they did after your ride. I'm guna wait a few more days b4 buying..


----------



## therocket290 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just wore my Lake LX140 shoes for the first time this morning on my 18 mile commute. They seem reasonably well built, especially considering I paid $47 for them. 
They do seem a little narrow.
I think they'll keep the rain out, but I doubt they'll be warm enough for cycling in the single digits. 

On another note, I have a pair of Lake MXZ302 boots that I wore during winter in Michigan. They are bombproof and kept my feet warm for 2+ hours when it was 5 degrees F out. I'm in Oregon now, so I wanted something just for the rain.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

'thanks. The ebay seller answered that it is a winter shoe but couldn't find any tempreture ratings for it. I stumbled into this article on-line as well: 

"......Not shown is the I/O 140, which features Vibram rubber sole and hook and loop strap closures instead of the BOA lacing system featured on the 240 and 140 shoes. While these newer all weather cycling shoes are lighter weight than the MXZ boots, they won’t provide quite the warmth you might need for very cold temperatures. Lake rates the 140 and 240 boots down to only 32°F / 0°C. For colder applications, the MXZ302 and CXZ302 feature a leather upper, a full insulated liner with 3M Thinsulate in the toebox, and additional insulation in the insole to keep you from losing warmth through the pedal."

With that, i'm guna go ahead and get a size bigger and pair it w/ an RBH sock. Again, thanks for all your feedback. It's a lot of help....


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

skeered1 said:


> 'thanks. The ebay seller answered that it is a winter shoe but couldn't find any tempreture ratings for it. I stumbled into this article on-line as well:
> 
> "......Not shown is the I/O 140, which features Vibram rubber sole and hook and loop strap closures instead of the BOA lacing system featured on the 240 and 140 shoes. While these newer all weather cycling shoes are lighter weight than the MXZ boots, they won't provide quite the warmth you might need for very cold temperatures. Lake rates the 140 and 240 boots down to only 32°F / 0°C. For colder applications, the MXZ302 and CXZ302 feature a leather upper, a full insulated liner with 3M Thinsulate in the toebox, and additional insulation in the insole to keep you from losing warmth through the pedal."
> 
> With that, i'm guna go ahead and get a size bigger and pair it w/ an RBH sock. Again, thanks for all your feedback. It's a lot of help....


I have the MX140 that uses the same upper material and construction (slightly different design).

Works great for me down to at least 10 degreesF with wool socks.
The material does seem to be mostly waterproof.

The MX302 I had were way overkill for my conditions.

I also have a pair of the LX140 (not ridden in them yet). The fit is snugger for the same size. The top/ankle fits better. The velcro straps are more comfortable than the BOA closure.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Shiggy, going back to the size fitting, are both MX and LX shoes a size bigger than your non-winter pairs? TIA...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

skeered1 said:


> Shiggy, going back to the size fitting, are both MX and LX shoes a size bigger than your non-winter pairs? TIA...


No. "Same" size. But my MX165, MX235, MX140, LX140 all fit slightly differently, mostly because of the upper designs


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

'got the shoe today. Sz 42.5 half size bigger than my other ones. Tried it w/ 2 socks on. The pinky is snug but enough room to wiggle the bigger toes. Toe warmers should fit w/ no probs. Definitely a narrow design. Wore it for a good hour indoors and happy w/ the feel. 

I'm gonna give it a try on the trail this weekend and post an update. Great value at $47.50 w/ free-shippping..


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

skeered1 said:


> 'got the shoe today. Sz 42.5 half size bigger than my other ones. Tried it w/ 2 socks on. The pinky is snug but enough room to wiggle the bigger toes. Toe warmers should fit w/ no probs. Definitely a narrow design. Wore it for a good hour indoors and happy w/ the feel.
> 
> I'm gonna give it a try on the trail this weekend and post an update. Great value at $47.50 w/ free-shippping..


For warmth you are better off with thinner socks and more wiggle room and air space.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Freak snowstorm here this weekend so didn't get a ride. 'will try w/ thinner socks and thanks, shiggy!


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I ordered a pair that should arrive Friday. Last Sunday it was raining pretty good and my feet got soaked, so hopefully these will keep me a little drier. I normally wear a 10 so I ordered a 10.5. I'll give soem feedback after I try them out this weekend.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I wore my shoes today for the first time. I normally wear I 10 so I ordered a 10.5 and I have to say they are a tad too long, but I didnt find them too narrow or tight. It was 29 degrees out this morning, so the extra room did allow me to wear so nice wool snowboard sock without any fitment issues and I could easily get some toe warmers in there without any cramping. 

I rode for a few hours and I have to say my feet stayed dry and warm and I find the shoes very comfortable. I also really appreciate the stiff, reinforced toe box. It handled hidden stumps/logs much better than my normal riding shoes. Even walking around was nice, and I may use them for more than biking. 

For $47 shipped, I don't think you will find a better all-weather shoe.


----------



## Cavefalls (Oct 23, 2011)

My feet have been freezing on recent night rides. After reading this thread I also ordered the Lake LX 140's from the ebay link. Thank you all for taking the time to post about this.


----------



## jroden (Aug 2, 2007)

these are proving to be really nice training shoes, the fit is kind of narrow and i not sure if they will prove warm enough for the bitter days, but for typical riding they are comfortable and keep my feet dry. the soles are pretty useless if you have to walk up a hill dont know what they were thinking


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I've had 3 rides with mine and I'm loving them so far. I wear wool boot socks and it seems to keep my feet nice and warm. Much warmer than my regular riding shoes. A big part of that is due to the fact my feet stay dry!

The soles do suck and they fill with mud easy. I wish it had some better tread on the bottom.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been Eye balling these also.. even posted a link to where to buy on my forums. 

One thing i have learned about pretty much anything to do with cold weather riding is wind proof is more important than insulation thickness, within reason anyway... My fingers stay warmer in light wind proof gloves better thna thick gloves.. so I'm hoping the toes will react the same..? :skep:

Think I'll order up a set, though I normally don't like ordering shoes and such online as fitting is important, I'm going to go a 1/2 size large to leave wiggle and sock room.... :thumbsup:


----------



## kimare (Oct 5, 2011)

How is the sizing of these? Some think they're narrow. I've never tried Lake shoes so I wonder how the sizing compares to Diadora (I wear 45) and Shimano (46).


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I found they fit pretty true. I normally wear a 44 and I ordered a 44.5 and they are a tad too long, but it leaves lots of toe space. If you have wider feet than average you may find them narrow. I think the main issue is the toe box is reinforced and very rigid and causes the shoe to be fairly narrow in that region since there is no give. If you go with a slightly bigger size it will put your toes back just far enough to avoid be crammed into that area of the shoe. Atleast that's how they fit for me. I do appreciate the rigid toe box though. It really helps for when those hidden land alligators reach up and take a bite!


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^ +1 on that fitting assessemt.....

I initially got a 42.5 and had about close to an inch of wiggle room on my toes w/ the pinky fitting snug. I bought another in a 42 (my reg size) and it fits better. They're comfy to walk on. The SPD cleats are recessed in enough and doesn't make a sound on pavement.

They're definitely a half size bigger as per on the ebay add. For the price, these are hard to beat.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

thomllama said:


> I've been Eye balling these also.. even posted a link to where to buy on my forums.
> 
> One thing i have learned about pretty much anything to do with cold weather riding is wind proof is more important than insulation thickness, within reason anyway... My fingers stay warmer in light wind proof gloves better thna thick gloves.. so I'm hoping the toes will react the same..? :skep:
> 
> Think I'll order up a set, though I normally don't like ordering shoes and such online as fitting is important, I'm going to go a 1/2 size large to leave wiggle and sock room.... :thumbsup:


 Thom, if u or anyone at CLIMB is looking. I'm selling the 42.5 (new) for less. It's on Craigslist (NYC)...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

skeered1 said:


> ^^^ +1 on that fitting assessemt.....
> 
> I initially got a 42.5 and had about close to an inch of wiggle room on my toes w/ the pinky fitting snug. I bought another in a 42 (my reg size) and it fits better. They're comfy to walk on. The SPD cleats are recessed in enough and doesn't make a sound on pavement.
> 
> They're definitely a half size bigger as per on the ebay add. For the price, these are hard to beat.


Funny. My LX140s fit slightly tighter than my other "same" size Lake shoes


----------



## kimare (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr. Lynch said:


> I found they fit pretty true. I normally wear a 44 and I ordered a 44.5 and they are a tad too long, but it leaves lots of toe space.


I'll take my chance on 45.5 then, hopefully there room for a pair of socks. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

skeered1 said:


> Thom, if u or anyone at CLIMB is looking. I'm selling the 42.5 (new) for less. It's on Craigslist (NYC)...


ya, saw those, too small for me... but why you selling them?


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

thomllama said:


> ya, saw those, too small for me... but why you selling them?


 'a bit long so I bought 42s......better fit

Anyhoo, here's a side-by-side shoe-length comparison w/ my other shoes. All size 42 and fits me about the same. L to R: Exustar sm341, Lake LX 140, Sidi (?)....


----------



## marquism2 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Bought and rode the Lake LX 140*

I needed some new wet weather shoes, so I read all I could to figure out what size to buy. Shoe buying without being able to try on is always a crapshoot, but the eBay price on these things was too good to resist. I wear a size 11 in almost every other shoe and I bought these in 45.5. They fit fine, with a little room in the toe. Lake has their own fit chart on their website and I came up with 45.5 from that, so it seems valid.

They are definitely narrow. I have a narrow-ish foot (a C width in US sizes), so I thought that would be just fine. Even so, they fit tight in the width. Not intolerable - just weird feeling. I took out the sockliner that comes with the shoes. It has a lot of material on the arch, which contributes to the narrow fit. I replaced the Lake sockliners with some from some old Saucony running shoes that were thinner and had less arch material and now the LX 140s fit great.

If you have a wide foot, you probably shouldn't buy these. Otherwise, experiment with the sockliners to get a fit you like. You could ride these with no sockliner and some thicker socks if you needed more room.

Riding them was pleasant. Some of the fit weirdness doesn't matter when the shoes are on pedals, so they felt just fine. Kept my feet totally dry after a long post-rain ride in very wet conditions. I'm in SoCal, so I'm not looking for much warmth. The shoes were fine in that respect - my feet didn't get all sweaty even though they were encased in neoprene. Good value for the money so far - we'll see if they hold up. The eBay deal is worth doing if you have the feet to fit.


----------



## ben_san (Jun 23, 2008)

These are great shoes but the fit is definitely narrow. I bought them before I saw this thread so I sized down as per the ebay ad and ended slightly too small. I usually fit a 9 and went 42.5. I've bought a set of 43's so these 42.5's are available if anyone wants them, PM me.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I am pretty sure the Lake* LX*140's on eBay are a model year or two old. The "newer" 140 has a somewhat similar tread but is labled Vibram; adding a more robust heel and slightly thicker tread depth, plus the addition of an Event material membrane for waterproofing/breath-ability. This newer model was actually on Chainlove for around $55, and was a definitely redesigned version.

As for fit: regular size minus 1/2 was spot on if worn with a regular sock, otherwise stay norm for thicker sock. As for width, right on- and I have a slightly wide foot. If you can find these "second generation" versions, it is worth it for the Event material and heel strike.

I'll stick with my mx302 for cold weather riding. The *LX*140s are really for just wet weather riding. They are not the MX versions.


----------



## ben_san (Jun 23, 2008)

grandsalmon said:


> I am pretty sure the Lake* LX*140's on eBay are a model year or two old. The "newer" 140 has a somewhat similar tread but is labled Vibram; adding a more robust heel and slightly thicker tread depth, plus the addition of an Event material membrane for waterproofing/breath-ability. This newer model was actually on for around $55, and was a definitely redesigned version.
> 
> As for fit: regular size minus 1/2 was spot on if worn with a regular sock, otherwise stay norm for thicker sock. As for width, right on- and I have a slightly wide foot. If you can find these "second generation" versions, it is worth it for the Event material and heel strike.
> 
> I'll stick with my mx302 for cold weather riding. The *LX*140s are really for just wet weather riding. They are not the MX versions.


I'd agree they are more of a wet weather rather than winter shoe. The Ebay pair I bought had an Event tag and the upper material looks like the real deal.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I am glad the ebay numbers have an eVent membrane, I would assume that feature a very important selling point. Then remains the more robust heel and Vibram labeled tread- but not that much of a difference..


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

grandsalmon said:


> I am pretty sure the Lake* LX*140's on eBay are a model year or two old. The "newer" 140 has a somewhat similar tread but is labled Vibram; adding a more robust heel and slightly thicker tread depth, plus the addition of an Event material membrane for waterproofing/breath-ability. This newer model was actually on for around $55, and was a definitely redesigned version.
> 
> As for fit: regular size minus 1/2 was spot on if worn with a regular sock, otherwise stay norm for thicker sock. As for width, right on- and I have a slightly wide foot. If you can find these "second generation" versions, it is worth it for the Event material and heel strike.
> 
> I'll stick with my mx302 for cold weather riding. The *LX*140s are really for just wet weather riding. They are not the MX versions.


I have the MX140 and the LX140. Different shoes with similar upper materials, and both are VERY different than the MX302. Only the MX302 has a Vibram sole.

There was also a I/O140, which did have a Vibram sole and raised heel, with an upper halfway between the MX and LX. Three different models, not different versions of the same model.

The 140 series was never meant for extreme cold, though it does well in sub freezing temps, wet or dry, and IS a winter shoe. Much less bulky than the MX302.

LX140









MX140









I/O140


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

shiggy said:


> There was also a I/O140, which did have a Vibram sole and raised heel, with an upper halfway between the MX and LX. Three different models, not different versions of the same model.
> 
> I/O140


That's it- now I know its model designation: I/O140. It is VERY similar to the LX 140, of course.
No one said there were three different versions.


----------



## jroden (Aug 2, 2007)

after a few weeks of use i'm pretty happy with these shoes for riding on wet, cold and muddy days. The soles stink, but i don't do a lot of walking. I have ridden down around freezing and they were fine. I ended up buying the Shimano winter shoes for my road riding in the cold, but will keep these shoes as a go-to shoe for all sorts of weather. I don't even think they would be bad in the warmer weather


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

grandsalmon said:


> That's it- now I know its model designation: I/O140. It is VERY similar to the LX 140, of course.
> No one said there were three different versions.


Except you, here:


grandsalmon said:


> I am pretty sure the Lake* LX*140's on eBay are a model year or two old. The "newer" 140 has a somewhat similar tread but is labled Vibram; adding a more robust heel and slightly thicker tread depth, plus the addition of an Event material membrane for waterproofing/breath-ability. This newer model was actually on for around $55, and was a definitely redesigned version...


Three models in the 140 line that were sold side by side. No redesigns. Not older vs newer models.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, you are right that there are three. I refer to two. OMFG learn to coalesce somewhat.


----------



## evlgreg (Feb 17, 2012)

I will throw in my $0.02 on the Lake "winter" shoes.

First off, I like the Lake products and have had great gloves and shoes from them for years. I was VERY disappointed in these shoes, and quite happy I only paid $50 for them, because now I'm only out $50 until I re-sell them on ebay for a loss.

I wanted some winter shoes, and these are basically an uninsulated neoprene bootie inside a sandal. They offer very little support, offer very little warmth, and of almost no use to me.

The upper straps push down on the top of your foot in narrow bands which hinders circulation and they run quite small and narrow. I ordered a half size larger than I normally wear because I believe if your foot is not super tight, you get better blood flow and less likely to get the freezing cold white toes at the end of a winter ride. Unfortunately, even with reasonably thin socks, these shoes were too small.

I made a minor modification in order to attempt to improve insulation and reduce the strap stress. I cut up an old insulated black nylon cooler and form fitted some black insulated nylon on the top of the shoe, but under the straps. I only attached it with double stick tape to hold the nylon in place, the straps secure it when wearing them. This helped with the strap pressure and may have helped in the insulation, but they were still too cold for me on a 35 degree day.
I was hoping for something that would work for a 2-3 hour ride 20-30 degree. This was not the answer.

Mine are for sale (size 45), if you still want some of these after this review, drop me a note and I will sell them for $50 delivered, or best offer. Only ridden 3 or 4 times.

Greg

evlgreg at yahoo


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I've had the opposite experience with them. I bought mine 1 size big and wear wool socks with them. My feet have never got wet and stay pretty warm most the time. I've used them 2-3 times a week and in some horribly muddy/wet conditions and they dont leak and haven't torn or stretched out or anything. They have performed so well I will probably buy a 2nd set while they are cheap and available.


----------

